# The Ultimate Small PDF Collection!



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I am sure many of you go back and forth on your favorite frogs like I do. You probably have a LONG wish list like I do. But, I am sure that many have limitations on just how far they can, or are willing to go with their collections like I do. Not all of us can have large 25, 50, 100+ frog collections, but we want a diverse collection non-the-less. So this is the question. If you had to keep ONLY four species (or morphs) that best represented the hobby (colors, size, temperament) what would they be? And in what order of importance, starting with your personal _*must have!*_

1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

1)A pair of Bastis (just got these )
2)Vents
3)Azureus
3)microspot auratus


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Does my list have to be legally available? I can make two very different list. Obviously my fantasy list probably will never happen.
1. mystis
2. Blue Jeans
3. vanzolini
4. biolat
Whats available and from my experience.
1. Cayo's
2. Retics
3. st. lamasi
4. leucs


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

1) Imitator (nominat)
2) Terribilis
3) Bastis
4) Azureus

My response is a mix of personal preference, and also your request of "what represents the hobby". 4 is a really hard number, but 3 would have been much harder.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

1. Azureus
2. Terribilis
3. Retics
4. Blue Jeans

Wow, this was very difficult... My list would probably change from day to day also.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

> 4 is a really hard number


Of course 4 is hard for the guy with 8, no 9 Pumilio locales alone!  But I think there are a lot of people with only enough money and time for a small collection like this. I think this information will be very helpful to us.

Keep it up everyone! I will compile the top 4 if we get enough responces. Pumilio are in the lead.


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

Mine would be like this if I didn't have to worry about legality.
1) Bullseye Histrionicus
2) Mysteriosus
3) lorenzo Tinctorius
4) Patricia Tinctorius

If legality would matter, i'd make it
1) Lorenzo Tinctorius
2) Patricia Tinctorius
3) Almirante Pumilio
4) Bastimentos Pumilio (Yellow morph)


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

1. histrionicus (sylvaticus sub species in particular)
2. pumilio (just love em all....basti's have amazing personalities)
3. silverstonei
4. vincentei

If all else was equal.....

Is there anyone keeping silverstonei legally in the US?


----------



## Z_Ruby1212 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hmmmm......

1. D.castaneoticus
2. Darklands
3. Cayos
4. standard lamasi

this is a verry good,yet hard topic


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

1. D. castaneoticus
2. D. Pumilio "Basti"
3. intermedius
4. retics


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Keep it up everyone! I will compile the top 4 if we get enough responces. Pumilio are in the lead.


I'll help with that.

1. The pumilio morph I found 
2. Colons - Del Drago morph
3. Escudos
4. Aguacate

That ought to help with the pumilio numbers 

If I had to choose others, histrionicus, lehmanni, captivus, mysteriosus, and vanzolini would be on the list.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

1. Bri Bri
2. Escudos
3. Bastis
4. Solarte
Can you tell i only keep Pumilio


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

If I had to keep only four species of the 15 species, some of which I have had for the past 10 years, I would chose in order:

1. Dendrobates (Adelphobates) galactonotus
2. D. (Ranitomeya) imitator.
3. Phyllobates terribilis
4. D. (Oophaga) pumilio Bastimentos. 

The reason would be they are all bold, get along in groups, (except for the pumilios) and are the most fun to watch. If I could add a fifth, I would add D. leucomelas. Others are interesting for different reasons of beauty and rarity, but if I absolutely had to hone my collection down today instead of expanding it, I would choose to keep the above list.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Based on my meager experience, I would keep...

1. D. tinctorius (somethin' with blue! Azureus also counts here for me.)
2. D. imitator (love these guys already!)
3. C. azureiventris (such personality)
4. A pumilio of some kind... 

I dunno -- I really, really like tincs, because they look so hefty and they're always out, but the tiny Imis are growing on me so fast it's not even funny. And while the C. azureventris don't move around a lot like the rest, they do come right up to the glass to beg for food, and I love that. I also enjoy the look of many pumilio -- but I don't know if I'm experienced enough to keep any yet.

~Ash


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

MonarchzMan said:


> Mywebbedtoes said:
> 
> 
> > Keep it up everyone! I will compile the top 4 if we get enough responces. Pumilio are in the lead.
> ...


Ha ha. Between you and Jason the Pumilio are taking a HUGE lead. It's like the Red Socks all over again. Thank you for all of the posts everyone. This is a really interesting topic and I am suprised a bit by what is not on here. Maybe even more people will weigh in.


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

I dont have alot of experiance in this hobby, But heres my list.

1. Pumilio 
2. Terribilis 
3. Fantasticus
4. Intermedius


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> MonarchzMan said:
> 
> 
> > Mywebbedtoes said:
> ...


Heh, well my bias stems from wanting to research them. I'd really like to get into the other thumbnail species. All the colorful species, really. One day, one day...


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

1. Epipedobates bassleri 'Black'
2. Dendrobates reticulatus (Spotted)
3. Dendrobates uakarii 
4. Dendrobates pumilio 'Rio Branco' (Yellow)

That about sums it all up.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

1. D. leucomelas
2. D. imitator imitator
3. D. timctorius 'Surinam Cobalt'
4. D. pumilio (Bastimentos/Cayos/Escudos/Cristos)


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

My top four changes as I learn more about different species, but here's where it sits today:

1. vanzolini 
2. matechos
3. retics
4. amazonicus


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

If I had to pick 4... wow it would be tough to do, but here is the list.

1.Leucs
2.Azureus
3.Escudos
4.Terribilis


----------



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

1. Isla Colon

2. Cayo De Agua

3. Retic

4. Quinq

5. Vanzolini 
I added the Vanzolini if It was legall here in U.S.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hmmm.... I think my top four would be:
1. P. terribilis
2. D. retic
3. D. histrionicus
4. D. imitator 'nominat'
If I could add a number 5, it would be D. uakarii.

Only real hard one to get is number 3. Problem isnt knowing who has them, problem is knowing who has them succesfully breeding.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, this was hard. But:

1. Escudos 
2. Azureus 
3. Brazilian Yellow Heads
4. Patricias

A fifth would be castaneoticus. Those guys are awesome.


----------



## jeffreyvmd (Oct 16, 2004)

*frogs*

Our 4 would be:

1. Yellow Terribilis
2. Reginas
3. Bri Bri
4. Brazilian Yellowhead

Obviously partial to tincs and the color yellow, except the bri bri which are just incredible to look at.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone else want to chime in before we compile the top picks?


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Sure...
1. P.Terriblis(any morph), because it's the real deal of PDFs
2. P.Vittatus, because of their variety of calls
3. D. Imitator(any morph/type)
4. E. Tricolor or Anthonyi(any morph)

All are hardy, have nice calls, and do well in groups.


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

1.) Escudos

2.) Standard Lamasi

3.) Darklands 

4.) Retics

I've never kept either of those two Pumilio morphs, but would like to someday. I got ahold of three Retics a few years back but traded them because I didn't feel comfortable with the little experience I had for how small they were. (Got them for $100 each too, hopefully I'll come across that again someday)


----------



## adiosamigo (Mar 6, 2004)

Off the top of my head...
1) Orange Terribilis
2) Oyapok Tincs
3) Interestingly colored Bastis
4) Maraspunga Tricolors
I tried to pick a variety, but I enjoy my pumilio the most.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

If I had to choose four, this is what it would be:

1) Leucs
2) Azureus or Brazil Cobalts
3) Intermedius
4) Man Creek Pumilio

Since I don't have to choose, I have a lot more than four!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Last chance to add your top picks before the final tally.

I guess I should add mine as well. It should be noted that I do not own all of these, so this is more based on what I feel is a well-rounded and interesting collection.

1. Tinctorius (Azureus, Surinam Cobalt, or Brazilian Yellow Head)
2. Pumilio Morph (Top would be Basti, or Bri Bri)
3. Imitator 
4. Terribilis "Mint"

This collection offers a nice range in color (blue, yellow, white, black, red (or possibly orange), green, mint), size, and social behavior, including communal frogs. All frogs are also relatively bold.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

1. Imtermedius
2. Leucomelas
3. Imitators
4. Tricolor's ( or basti's) 

Did I get in in time? Just like me always a bit late and unorganized


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

porkchop48 said:


> Did I get in in time? Just like me always a bit late and unorganized


Ha ha yeah. I will probably do the final compilation tonight, so you are perfect, logged yours right now.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I have tried to keep only 4-5 different kinds. My top would be:

1. Brazilian Yellowheads
2. Reginas
3. Terribilis
4. Intermedius (Don't have, but would like)


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

1. Mysteriosus
2. Lehmanni
3. Vanzolinii
4. Histrionicus 

...Oh, wait, most people just put these down because they are illegal or impossible to get, and I don't really care for three of them anyways...

Real list:

1. Suriname Cobalts
2. Giant Orange
3. Standard lamasi
4. Wide Band aurotaenia


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

My choice would be.... Hmmmmm...

1. Luecs
2. Imitators
3. Narrow Band G. Aurotaenia
4. Cayo De Agua

Wild card : Red Vents

Now thats a collection !!!!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

The results are in and they are here!http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=247505#247505

Thank you all who added to this.


Wayne


----------

